# A first for me



## MSnowy (Nov 9, 2018)

I saw a Black Skimmer for the first time day. They aren't very common around here so it was a nice surprise.


----------



## InFlight (Nov 9, 2018)

Strange looking bird.  Great shots.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 9, 2018)

Wow! Beautiful birds and just as beautiful photographs of them. Absolutely great!


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 9, 2018)

That first one is UH-MAZE-ING!!!!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 9, 2018)

First and last are simply outstanding.  Well done!


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 9, 2018)

InFlight said:


> Strange looking bird.  Great shots.



Thank you


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 9, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Wow! Beautiful birds and just as beautiful photographs of them. Absolutely great!





JustJazzie said:


> That first one is UH-MAZE-ING!!!!



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 9, 2018)

tirediron said:


> First and last are simply outstanding.  Well done!



Thanks John


----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2018)

Never have seen this bird, even in photos. An odd appearance to the bill, but it looks like it would be great for skimming along the water's surface!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 9, 2018)

Awesome set!


----------



## Jeff G (Nov 9, 2018)

I've not heard of this one either but you sure did a beautiful job of capturing it. Excellent shots!


----------



## Fujidave (Nov 10, 2018)

What a fantastic set of images, each one beautifully taken and well timed.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 10, 2018)

Lovely set of images.....


----------



## Irishwhistler (Nov 10, 2018)

Beautiful bird and extremely beautiful photographs.  Well don sir.

Mike


----------



## HavToNo (Nov 10, 2018)

Fantastic series.


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography (Nov 11, 2018)

Great pictures! Congrats!


----------



## scooter2044 (Nov 11, 2018)

Great shots! The first one is amazing!


----------



## PJM (Nov 11, 2018)

Nice shots!  Did you find those here in MA?  I’ve spent a lot of time on the water and have never seen those.


----------



## JTPhotography (Nov 11, 2018)

We have them by the thousands here along the Gulf Coast. They fly low along the water and skim the water with the dropped lower beak, when something (small fish) hits it, the beak is triggered shut and bam, lunch. Locals call them shearwaters for obvious reasons. I like that name better.


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 11, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> What a fantastic set of images, each one beautifully taken and well timed.





jcdeboever said:


> Awesome set!





Jeff G said:


> I've not heard of this one either but you sure did a beautiful job of capturing it. Excellent shots!



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 11, 2018)

PJM said:


> Nice shots!  Did you find those here in MA?  I’ve spent a lot of time on the water and have never seen those.



Thanks. Yes in the Plymouth area. I have a friend who is a marine biologist with the state who said he has been of the water for over 40 years and has never seen one.


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 11, 2018)

scooter2044 said:


> Great shots! The first one is amazing!





Jeff15 said:


> Lovely set of images.....





Irishwhistler said:


> Beautiful bird and extremely beautiful photographs.  Well don sir.
> 
> Mike





HavToNo said:


> Fantastic series.





LK_Nature_Photography said:


> Great pictures! Congrats!



Thanks


----------

